

WorldMate + Push = Must Have iPhone App for Road Warriors - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/04/worldmate-push-must-have-iphone-app-for-road-warriors-free-copies/

======
bkudria
Sounds like they spent a lot of time on the small features and polish. Hotel
near the airport, but only after 10PM? Brilliant!

Sometimes these small things make all the difference.

------
fatdog789
WorldMate is well-known for its WinMo/Blackberry application.

I'm surprised that they ported it to the iPhone, given the almost complete
lack of business users on that platform.

